# COD4 installation help please



## SL8a (May 1, 2008)

Hi there,my problem is that I cant install my new COD4 game on my computer.When I get to the stage where you install it the typical option it comes up there is not enough space available I need 8000MB use custom setup and select a different destination which comes up the same message
when I choose another folder even empty ones.There is heaps of space on my pc so I put it down to when installing I choose to use the install punkbuster option and Direct X download which comes up before the game itself starts to load,so when I look at MY Computer panel to see the game in DVD drive(E its got all these Direct X files and others so I cant see alot of space used of which I cannot delete any.So I cant uninstall because it hasnt installed yet,its stuck in the middle.Ive system restored,clean disk space and getting ready to blow my fuse.Help me please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi SL8a, Welcome to TSF. 

Could you post your system specs here as well.

Also, are you absolutely sure that you have enough space to install the game?


----------



## SL8a (May 1, 2008)

Hey Jack.Sparrow,I pretty sure Ive got enough space,I uninstalled COD1&2.UO & Battlefield 2.They couldnt possibly be lees than COD4 could they?My specs are all above minimum requirement but if there is anything in particular you want to know please let me know,Cheers


----------



## SL8a (May 1, 2008)

This is what comes up when its at the stage of actually loading the game.
The destination (C:\Program Files\Activision\Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare\)you have selected does not have 8000MB of space available.Please continue the installation using the custom setup and select a different destination.So I do and create a new folder because all existing ones do not have 8000MB of space including the new folder.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

You've covered the system specs part. All I needed that was to check if you met the minimum. 

Could you right click on your C: drive, then select properties and make absolutely sure that you have the required 8 gig. That's a fairly odd error it's giving if you do.

I just did a bit of googling and I'm not sure how accurate these figures are but according to it 

COD1 needed 50 MB's (this probably isn't correct) 
COD2 needed 4 GB's 
BF2 needed 2.3 GB's


----------



## SL8a (May 1, 2008)

Thanks Jack.Sparrow,thats the problem when my computer knowledge is restricted to playing games and this has been the 1st time I couldnt load one.I right clicked and yes I have 6.54 GB's of free space so I'll now start clearing some crap to make space.I appreciate your input.Cheers,SL8a


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

:smile: No problems. Drop back in if you need more information on anything else.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

As well as needing enough space to install the game, you will need to make sure there is at least 15% free space after the installation. This is the minimum free space required to prevent Windows performance from dropping. After clearing some space, run defrag (Note: if you have less than 15% free, defrag will not run).


----------

